# Timeline of World Civilizations Through History (Help)



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey,

I wasn't sure how to appropriately condense the title. Nonetheless, I'm looking for some sort of visual timeline of world civilizations, right from things like the agricultural revolution up to modern times. I'm having difficulty finding something like that. So, does anybody know where I can find one like that? If not, does anybody know where I might be able to create something like that?

I'm studying history on my own time and it'd help tremendously to be able to see civilizations and events side by side. I think it's really important to understanding historical events by understanding the context by which it took place, not just locally, but all with events occurring nearby as well. So often is the material isolated to specific regions that I think this is neglected, and I additionally find it a little more difficult to keep abstract dates in my head. It'd be much easier to view how civilizations intersected one another through different time periods. So, here I am.

If any of you can help me, that'd be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

World History Timeline World history timeline map, showing the world in 3500 BC

It is really nice looking at all civilizations like this, since so many history classes have to be location/civilization specific. You don't think of the development of China at the same time as Europe, unless they are interacting with each other. 

One of the coolest things I saw recently was a map of America made by/for the Ottoman empire in 1803: http://alraabit.com/index.php/home/...e/307-detailed-ottoman-map-of-america-in-1803 It has names for both states and Native American tribes.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm a history major and my perspective is that the timelines available online problematically tend towards comparing big events only. Trust me, it will serve you much better to delve into a dense history text to help you see events and people more clearly in comparison to other events and people. It's more work but I must be honest in saying that the discipline doesn't reward quick work. University libraries are the best sources, and many university libraries will allow non-students to enter and study the books. Also don't be afraid to e-mail professors about your interests even if you aren't in their class.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

bigstupidgrin said:


> World History Timeline World history timeline map, showing the world in 3500 BC


Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Oxford Cartographers - World History Timeline Poster

THE ULTIMATE TIMELINE OF WORLD HISTORY


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your responses.

I've had a look at some of the links and my favorite is probably the world history timeline by @bigstupidgrin, so thank you for that. I do appreciate all your contributions though.

I've actually decided to go in a different direction. I've located a really, really excellent free timeline creator (tiki-toki.com), and so I've decided that I will create my own for my own study purposes.

Thank you once again though.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Clyme said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses.
> 
> I've had a look at some of the links and my favorite is probably the world history timeline by @bigstupidgrin, so thank you for that. I do appreciate all your contributions though.
> 
> ...


Any time I get to geek out on History here at PerC, the better.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

For political maps throughout history I like this site.

World History Maps by Thomas Lessman


----------

